# Tuning 2.0 TSI CESA engine



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi all. I've been trying to find someone to stage 2 map my Mk2 TT 2.0 Cesa engine, and can't find much info on the engine as I was told it is a rare engine. Log book says It's a TFSI, but after talking to R-Tech they said It is actually a TSI engine and they don't have a map for the ECU.
Has anyone had the same trouble, and does anyone know of anyone who can help me sort this out.

Log book says, TT Sport TFSI Quattro SA. And It's on an 11 plate.

Thanks in advance.
Atb, Steve.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Your CESA is a Gen2 EA888 TSI motor
155kW / 208bhp 350Nm / 258 lbf⋅ft

Nothing rare about it at all.
When you purchased your downpipe (required for Stage2) what motor did you spec?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Steve R said:


> Hi all. I've been trying to find someone to stage 2 map my Mk2 TT 2.0 Cesa engine, and can't find much info on the engine as I was told it is a rare engine. Log book says It's a TFSI, but after talking to R-Tech they said It is actually a TSI engine and they don't have a map for the ECU.
> Has anyone had the same trouble, and does anyone know of anyone who can help me sort this out.
> 
> Log book says, TT Sport TFSI Quattro SA. And It's on an 11 plate.
> ...


Racingline should have a tune for your car. If not try HPA, I have their stage 2 software and hardware and I have ZERO complaints.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> Your CESA is a Gen2 EA888 TSI motor
> 155kW / 208bhp 350Nm / 258 lbf⋅ft
> 
> Nothing rare about it at all.
> When you purchased your downpipe (required for Stage2) what motor did you spec?


Thanks for that FNC. 
I'm only going by what I was told mate. Basically I was told the engine is rare and that is why R-Tech don't do a map for it as it wont be worth there while, and they only map TFSI and not TSI.
As for down pipe, I'm off to Hayward & Scott in Basildon tomorrow so they can make me a turbo back stainless steel Exhaust. What I need to know though, is do I need a 2 1/2" or a 3" bore.
And any other advise will be appreciated before I go ahead with the mods.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

delmar.atlas said:


> Racingline should have a tune for your car. If not try HPA, I have their stage 2 software and hardware and I have ZERO complaints.


Nice one delmar, I'll look them up mate, Thanks.
Any other info I need to know ?.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

delmar.atlas said:


> Racingline should have a tune for your car. If not try HPA, I have their stage 2 software and hardware and I have ZERO complaints.


Just realised, your in Canada, A bit far for me to go being in the UK , but thanks for your input.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Not the cheapest but;






Error 404 | Only REVO


404 Content Not Found



www.onlyrevo.com


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

ab54666 said:


> Not the cheapest but;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that ab


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Steve R said:


> As for down pipe, I'm off to Hayward & Scott in Basildon tomorrow so they can make me a turbo back stainless steel Exhaust. What I need to know though, is do I need a 2 1/2" or a 3" bore.
> And any other advise will be appreciated before I go ahead with the mods.


I would definitely go with a 3” downpipe (especially if you're going to have one custom-made).

Only issue with fitting a 3” pipe is there isn't much space if you have Quattro. The addition of a prop shaft doesn't leave much room for error. The pipe bends need to be exactly right or your exhaust will rub against your heat shield(s).

As it is, you 'may' end-up needing to replace / upgrade your engine mounts to reduce the amount of engine movement that would allow your exhaust to touch. This can be done proactively or you could just wait to see. I ended up replacing mine due to rattle when reversing, YMMV.

If it's up for consideration, I would suggest adding a Sport Cat rather than going 'catless'. A sport cat will keep you legal and should allow you to pass MOT (going catless is illegal and you'll have to re-install your old exhaust every time an inspection is required). There is no performance hit to adding a sport cat and it helps reduce pollution. Only downside is it adds cost.

Adding a resonator back into your exhaust is up to you (adding a resonator doesn't affect performance either way, but again adds cost). Resonators are designed to remove 'undesirable' frequencies (aka drone) while retaining the other frequencies that make up your exhaust 'note'.
Choice seems to be an age-thing. 20-somethings tend to like the additional growl, older people not so much. Personally prefer to hear my music while driving so I added an aftermarket magnaflow resonator when I upgraded my exhaust.

Anything further back is just for noise-sake. No performance increases with muffler changes. You could use your existing system if you want or add something custom.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Dear OP,

Here's a link to the sound clips. 





I kept my axle back exhaust stock as the resonator and muffler are already tube and chamber which doesn't hurt performance and is pretty good at keeping the growl without the annoying high pitched metallic sound from glass packed resonators/mufflers/ non catted downpipes.

Racingline is a UK tuner company that has branched off all over the world. I have a bunch of Racingline products on my car as the company is well worth it, however, I went with HPA for my Stage 2 hardware and software because they have a rig with the specific and necessary Audi TT Quattro downpipe bends for optimal performance and clearance. Take a look. The software is specifically designed for your car based on the info from your ecu. Meaning that if you have an IHI turbo than your tune is specifically designed to use the potential of that turbo. 

Unlike some older A4's and VW golf our cars (MK2) didn't come with the smaller K03 (KKK-BW) turbo but a bigger IHI turbo. HPA sells a OBD2 port reader that you use to read your cars info. Then they write you up a custom tune based on the potential of your car and email it to you. (Therefore you don't have to travel to Canada to get it done). The tuners at HPA were even able to make a better software setup for the APR GTX stage 3/4 turbo kit. Again that's just my experience with various software companies here in North America.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I've found that some OTS tuners will try and sell you a tune based on the VW K03. Ask lots of questions and chose what's best for you.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

atlasdelmar on TikTok


Audi TT Quattro TFSI Sline - HPA Stage 2 hardware and software. #audisport #audi #tuner #fastcars




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

delmar.atlas said:


> atlasdelmar on TikTok
> 
> 
> Audi TT Quattro TFSI Sline - HPA Stage 2 hardware and software. #audisport #audi #tuner #fastcars
> ...


Cheers delmar, cars looking good mate.
When you say, (Unlike some older A4's and VW golf our cars (MK2) didn't come with the smaller K03 (KKK-BW) turbo but a bigger IHI turbo.) Did you mean our cars as in mine and yours, or did you mean North American cars.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Steve R said:


> Cheers delmar, cars looking good mate.
> When you say, (Unlike some older A4's and VW golf our cars (MK2) didn't come with the smaller K03 (KKK-BW) turbo but a bigger IHI turbo.) Did you mean our cars as in mine and yours, or did you mean North American cars.



Check out this video. Pop your hood and take a picture of your compressor housing, then you will know what turbo you have. I've got some wheel specs regarding the various VAG turbo's in the video description too.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> I would definitely go with a 3” downpipe (especially if you're going to have one custom-made).
> 
> Only issue with fitting a 3” pipe is there isn't much space if you have Quattro. The addition of a prop shaft doesn't leave much room for error. The pipe bends need to be exactly right or your exhaust will rub against your heat shield(s).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that FNC. I've PM'ed you mate.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

delmar.atlas said:


> Check out this video. Pop your hood and take a picture of your compressor housing, then you will know what turbo you have. I've got some wheel specs regarding the various VAG turbo's in the video description too.


Top info there mate, I'll have a look tomorrow as It's 11.30 pm here, gonna check your vids out


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

You have an IHI turbo, it's what mine has. Hooray, us CESA owners seem to be a rare breed on here  .
I have a stage 1 remap and it's running 271bhp and 407nm of torque (just over 300 lbft). Stage 2 may make you another 20 to 30 bhp and 50nm. Not sure it's worth the extra outlay.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Flashy said:


> You have an IHI turbo, it's what mine has. Hooray, us CESA owners seem to be a rare breed on here  .
> I have a stage 1 remap and it's running 271bhp and 407nm of torque (just over 300 lbft). Stage 2 may make you another 20 to 30 bhp and 50nm. Not sure it's worth the extra outlay.


Stage 2 is much..... much..... faster. The reaction time is night and day, zero turbo lag. I'll dyno the car after the RFD delete and the WMI is installed. There's no point in doing it any other way. 

I'm staying stage 2 for the foreseeable future, because it's acceleration should be criminal at this point. Let me rephrase, the car is much quicker in any part of the Rev range. Speed is a number, but fast is a feeling & my ads dyno could clearly feel the difference between stage 1 & 2. 

Best.

Good luck with your journey.

Best


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

delmar.atlas said:


> I'm staying stage 2 for the foreseeable future, because it's acceleration should be criminal at this point.


 ⬆
Yeah, Going to Stage2 definitely reduced turbo lag.
To be more accurate, the oversized downpipe reduced turbo lag and the ECU / TCU tune made acceleration nice and linear. 
🚀


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

What is your mod list Delmar?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Flashy said:


> What is your mod list Delmar?


My software is from HPA, my downpipe too.
CTS catch can Africa plate, upgraded the CTS catch can to a Racingline catch can with drain valve. Racingline Cold Air Intake, CTS turbo muffler delete, racingline magnetic oil, HALDEX, and differential plugs. 
CTS dog Bone mount insert, aluminum dog bone bar, aluminum intercooler charge pipes, a GFB style diverter valve upgrade with an aluminum VTO diverter spacer. A cp3 vent OBD2 gauge. 
A stage 1 mechanical water methanol injection system from Snow Performance/ Nitrous Xpress. CTS throttle body spacer with methanol injection hole. 
R8 coils, & a turbo blanket, ECS two piece vented and drilled front rotors with Prodigy Werks four piston brake calipers and pads and SS brake lines. 
New rear rotors and pads from Brembo. 
Thicker Rear suspension mounts to raise the rear end. 
17x9 (17lb) Advanti Racing Storm S1 wheels with NITTO N555 tires (summer) Continental Viking 7 tires (winter).

Will be adding an intake manifold flapper delete with the HPA software, a DSG tune, transmission service with upgraded CTS filter housing. A new intercooler, a new rear spoiler. Some aero items. Front and rear sway bars and strut tower braces.


Maybe a head unit in the future.....

Not alot really.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Boolee (Aug 15, 2016)

I started out with a Revo tune. Went straight to stage 2 from stock. Revo works well for anything up to stage 2, after that, it started getting problematic. I now have a custom stage 3 tune from Dynodrome. Runs like a dream. 

BTW, an mk6 golf R downpipe fits like a glove.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you have a part number for that downpipe?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

delmar.atlas said:


> Stage 2 is much..... much..... faster. The reaction time is night and day, zero turbo lag. I'll dyno the car after the RFD delete and the WMI is installed. There's no point in doing it any other way.
> 
> I'm staying stage 2 for the foreseeable future, because it's acceleration should be criminal at this point. Let me rephrase, the car is much quicker in any part of the Rev range. Speed is a number, but fast is a feeling & my ads dyno could clearly feel the difference between stage 1 & 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Running 271bhp through my front wheels is ridiculous at this time of year, especially with lightweight wheels. Got half an eye on an S1, S3 or Golf R at the moment or a Mk3 TTS. How do they tame the Clubsport GTI? FWD isn't it? Still would like to improve on what I have trying to tame my fwd beast  . Quite like the challenge. Or I might pack it up and get a campervan.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's an interesting read.









After the rebuild came the OEM+ tune up.







atlasdelmar.blogspot.com


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

Flashy said:


> You have an IHI turbo, it's what mine has. Hooray, us CESA owners seem to be a rare breed on here  .
> I have a stage 1 remap and it's running 271bhp and 407nm of torque (just over 300 lbft). Stage 2 may make you another 20 to 30 bhp and 50nm. Not sure it's worth the extra outlay.


 so i am in the same boat and wrestling with the idea of going to stage 2 but weighing up the options, mines a 2013 TFSI EA888 CESA as well with a stage 1, downpipes,decat,ram air etc.. not sure what the figures are but would guess around 280? Trying to decide if its worth the money of going for an airtec intercooler and stage 2 for the sake of getting to like 300bhp? wondering if anyone else here has the same setup


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> so i am in the same boat and wrestling with the idea of going to stage 2 but weighing up the options, mines a 2013 TFSI EA888 CESA as well with a stage 1, downpipes,decat,ram air etc.. not sure what the figures are but would guess around 280? Trying to decide if its worth the money of going for an airtec intercooler and stage 2 for the sake of getting to like 300bhp? wondering if anyone else here has the same setup


Hello my friend, 

Stage 2 with the upgraded hardware drastically improved my car and it's acceleration. The question is what do you want to feel? If you want lots of top end power get a K04 or a G series from Garrett.

I've read that alot of the stage 2 ihi cars are maxed out around 300hp 300+TQ, compared to the Volkswagen golfs that have a K03 and top out around 280hp. Most tuners will sell you a VW k03 tune (because they cater to the masses instead of individual cars). If you download your OTS tune from the cloud, than that's probably what you got. HPA emails you your tune after reading the exact engine information and calibrates for it, therefore it's not a typical cloud tune.

That being said I have also read of a few euro guys running the stock IHI turbo with a slightly larger compressor wheel and on a stage 2 tune making 320+ HP while retaining great spool up. 

The limiting factor for any turbo is it's efficiency map. 20psi in the intake manifold means that the turbo is producing 25-30psi which could really be beyond its effectiveness. All that extra air has become increasingly HOT which is not what you want, that's why you need an upgraded intercooler to offset the hot charge.

This is why I am installing my WMI system. It is proven to lower AIT by 10 - 50 degrees and the added benefit of higher octane allows for a safer burn of increased boost.

I've decided that my next step in my cars evolution will be suspension and aerodynamics. No point in making more power if I can't effectively put it down.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

What's your suspension plans?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Flashy said:


> What's your suspension plans?


Basic mount inserts, undercarriage inserts, sway bars and strut bars, and possibly, better mounts, basically increasing stiffness of the car. But that's alot of $$ to install those parts for very minimal gain. The difference in improvement is seen while driving to its potential. Keeping body role in check will help in acceleration and deceleration, and has also been proven to make a car go faster around a corner.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

delmar.atlas said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> Stage 2 with the upgraded hardware drastically improved my car and it's acceleration. The question is what do you want to feel? If you want lots of top end power get a K04 or a G series from Garrett.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info! a good read! tbh i was only looking to do the Airtec inter cooler and stage 2, id be happy (for now) with 310/330BHP - i would consider the turbo upgrade but then you're looking at spending like £3K plus..... ive already spent good £4000 on mods, probably another £1000 for the inter-cooler and stage 2.... anymore and i may as well have bought an RS
Looking to do some more track days in the spring/summer so just wanted it ready and prepped for that really - not really after ridic undriveable power gains as its my day to day

cheers for the info on the turbos though - is there a massive difference between the K03 and K04 turbos and are they a pretty straight / simple swap over or is a lot more involved?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> thanks for the info! a good read! tbh i was only looking to do the Airtec inter cooler and stage 2, id be happy (for now) with 310/330BHP - i would consider the turbo upgrade but then you're looking at spending like £3K plus..... ive already spent good £4000 on mods, probably another £1000 for the inter-cooler and stage 2.... anymore and i may as well have bought an RS
> Looking to do some more track days in the spring/summer so just wanted it ready and prepped for that really - not really after ridic undriveable power gains as its my day to day
> 
> cheers for the info on the turbos though - is there a massive difference between the K03 and K04 turbos and are they a pretty straight / simple swap over or is a lot more involved?



IMHO, Upgrading the intercooler is a must at stage 2 as it will help prevent ridiculously high AIT more efficiently than the OEM unit.

The K03 looks similar to the IHI, but the IHI is much bigger. There have been instances where guys have bought the CTS K04 and realized that the IHI was a bigger turbo. I've seen a few comparisons side by side where the new owner indicated that the CTS K04 was infact a K03 with a bigger compressor wheel and turbine wheel, but nothing like a scientific measurement check.

That being said I have yet to see a K03 put next to an IHI turbo as most don't upgrade to an IHI turbo. The K03 is more of a VW thing and since there was so much RND in upgrading the older VW'S I guess everything available for our Audi TT Quattro is based off a VW golf part. 

Here's a video of the Audi TT IHI compared to a VW K03 (BGKKK) 




The biggest problem within the community today is incorrect information. I'll post some turbo info that took me a few hours to collect.

Here's the info off my YouTube video.










As you can see, the K03 has a much smaller turbine and compressor wheel. The K03 will spool faster than a IHI but looses all steam after 5000rpm where as we loose it around 6000rpm.

I just realized that I made a mistake in the description of our turbo in the video (blame it on lack of sleep). It's not a IHI-JH5 but rather a IHI-RHF5. I will correct that within the next hour.

Here's a link to the video.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

delmar.atlas said:


> IMHO, Upgrading the intercooler is a must at stage 2 as it will help prevent ridiculously high AIT more efficiently than the OEM unit.
> 
> The K03 looks similar to the IHI, but the IHI is much bigger. There have been instances where guys have bought the CTS K04 and realized that the IHI was a bigger turbo. I've seen a few comparisons side by side where the new owner indicated that the CTS K04 was infact a K03 with a bigger compressor wheel and turbine wheel, but nothing like a scientific measurement check.
> 
> ...


ok that more sense, so not a lot use switching it for a K03 at all then - but the K04 on the RS3 looks to be a good trade up


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> ok that more sense, so not a lot use switching it for a K03 at all then - but the K04 on the RS3 looks to be a good trade up


You could upgrade to a K04 or you could just upgrade your compressor wheel and housing.


































There's a few options, you could simply get an 11 blade stock sized wheel (the housing will still need to be machined) a slightly larger compressor wheel like show by kinugawa or you can take a much larger compressor wheel from another IHI Turbo like the one used the the WRX. 


Since my car is my daily, once it's time for me to service my turbo, I'll be upgrading it with the 43/56 compressor wheel and keeping my stage 2 tune. That should at the very least add another 40HP and 50TQ. There's really no point in having more power on the public roads.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

delmar.atlas said:


> Basic mount inserts, undercarriage inserts, sway bars and strut bars, and possibly, better mounts, basically increasing stiffness of the car. But that's alot of $$ to install those parts for very minimal gain. The difference in improvement is seen while driving to its potential. Keeping body role in check will help in acceleration and deceleration, and has also been proven to make a car go faster around a corner.


I've put in the front strut bar, a thicker rear sway bar and am looking at installing a lower gearbox mount insert (which I've owned for over a year). I also have the whiteline anti lift kit sat in the garage.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Flashy said:


> I've put in the front strut bar, a thicker rear sway bar and am looking at installing a lower gearbox mount insert (which I've owned for over a year). I also have the whiteline anti lift kit sat in the garage.


It's crazy how many of us have parts just lying around waiting to be installed.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

delmar.atlas said:


> IMHO, Upgrading the intercooler is a must at stage 2 as it will help prevent ridiculously high AIT more efficiently than the OEM unit.
> 
> The K03 looks similar to the IHI, but the IHI is much bigger. There have been instances where guys have bought the CTS K04 and realized that the IHI was a bigger turbo. I've seen a few comparisons side by side where the new owner indicated that the CTS K04 was infact a K03 with a bigger compressor wheel and turbine wheel, but nothing like a scientific measurement check.
> 
> ...


Just going back to this post; if i were to look for a more simple solution in terms of a straight turbo swap out bolt on to a K04; i assume theres a number of different models that do the trick? Is there a list somewhere or is it literally those two above?


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

sorry one last thing im a little confused by; from reading up online im getting some conflicting information? some sites are saying my Engine has the K03 and the Gen 3 has the IHI turbo? Mines a 2013 Quattro with the 208/211 BHP standard engine which i believe is the Ea888 GEN 2? or CESA?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> sorry one last thing im a little confused by; from reading up online im getting some conflicting information? some sites are saying my Engine has the K03 and the Gen 3 has the IHI turbo? Mines a 2013 Quattro with the 208/211 BHP standard engine which i believe is the Ea888 GEN 2? or CESA?


Take a picture of the compressor housing on your turbo, it should say IHI.
That being said I have also met a guy with a TT last year and his mechanic swapped in a KKK. 
Once the owner was informed and shown the data, compared his turbo to my turbo and two other MK2 TT's he was not happy at all and his car was a 2013 while ours were 2-2011 and mine being a 2012. There's no way Audi swapped back to an inferior turbo.

Most people just upgrade to an aftermarket K04 and that solves the "itch" for a few years and then they start looking at BB turbos like the Garret series. 

Ask yourself what it is you want from the car. Do you want to be quick or fast (quick = OEM size turbo or smaller while fast = larger than OEM turbo) The gen 3 engines were designed to be more efficient, hence the turbo bolting directly onto the cylinder head and removing the exhaust manifold all together, they've got comparable spool up to ours but with a slightly larger compressor and exhaust turbine wheel. 

I would make sure all of my possible boost leak issues were taken car of and then I would upgrade to a stage 2. You might be surprised how much fun it really is.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

delmar.atlas said:


> Take a picture of the compressor housing on your turbo, it should say IHI.
> That being said I have also met a guy with a TT last year and his mechanic swapped in a KKK.
> Once the owner was informed and shown the data, compared his turbo to my turbo and two other MK2 TT's he was not happy at all and his car was a 2013 while ours were 2-2011 and mine being a 2012. There's no way Audi swapped back to an inferior turbo.
> 
> ...


 i would be happy with 350BHP really - im looking to go to stage 2 in a few months anyway so a new intercooler / map.... not fussed about spending a fortune on a huge turbo upgrade, so jsut trying to weigh up my options in terms of finding a reasonable K04 that bolts on...


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> i would be happy with 350BHP really - im looking to go to stage 2 in a few months anyway so a new intercooler / map.... not fussed about spending a fortune on a huge turbo upgrade, so jsut trying to weigh up my options in terms of finding a reasonable K04 that bolts on...


Some bolt on modifications are worth it, others are only cosmetic, and some do more harm than good.

I want to clarify that if you track your car, whether it be the quarter mile, auto cross, or lapping, that an upgraded FMIC will be beneficial, however for basic city driving or cruising, there's really no need to upgrade the stock IC.

The DP will release a lot of potential for the stock turbo and I would go as far as saying that a performance resonator might be better than the OEM for an extra few hp.

However if you are chasing HP#'s for the sake of having a 300+ HP car than you might find disappointment. Once you pass that stage 2 benchmark things become incredibly expensive.

The ultimate performance modification for me for tracking my car is a set of even lighter race only wheels with the best street legal dot tires I can afford. Just with that I should shave a half second on all the performance metrics I care about.

It really all depends on what you want from your car.

Keep in mind that a 300hp quick car is a lot of fun and breaks down a lot less than its highly modified high HP counterpart.


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

delmar.atlas said:


> Some bolt on modifications are worth it, others are only cosmetic, and some do more harm than good.
> 
> I want to clarify that if you track your car, whether it be the quarter mile, auto cross, or lapping, that an upgraded FMIC will be beneficial, however for basic city driving or cruising, there's really no need to upgrade the stock IC.
> 
> ...


i was really just looking for a list of the model numbers of the K04 turbos that are a direct fit.
ive got the other parts already ticked off....


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> i was really just looking for a list of the model numbers of the K04 turbos that are a direct fit.
> ive got the other parts already ticked off....


Sorry mate, I have zero knowledge when it comes to owning or comparing the various K04 variants. However, there are some ball bearing K04 turbos in the UK that are work looking into.

All the best in your journey.


----------

